# Silly grooming question about dogs in long coat.



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Once you have given your long haired Maltese a bath do you take him/her and start to blow dry right after the bath? I do have a little dog blow dryer it seems to take forever to dry her.
My question is blow dry right after bath or do you do something else?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi runs straight for the grooming room and waits to be picked up. I use my own hair dryer, and yes it does seem to take forever. I have in the past sat outside in the sun and bushed...I like that.
The time before last, I gave Ray a bath and left him for a little while. He got outside and rolled in the dirt. Had to bathe him all over again.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I must say that I usually blow dry right after Zoe's bath. Last week after her bath I did blow dry her a 1/2 hour later...she was almost dry at that point but I brushed and blow dryed and it came out just as well, maybe even a little better. It's worth a try to wait since it does take so long to dry right after bathing. Good luck.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've started trying to let Bella air dry as much as possible. Being allergic to dogs (gotta love that!), I find that blowing her hair out really gets me feeling poorly ~ I guess it stirs everything up into the air. Since the weather is so nice in Va right now, I let her go out on the deck and sun dry, then I sit outside and begin the oh so fun grooming process  .


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Weeelllllll, define right after the bath? Spookie has to roll around on our bed for a while, then maybe a zoom or two around the house. Then I get my ancient Lady Clairol dryer and start.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I blow-dry Obi's coat right after the bath. I use 2-3 towels and soak up as much water as possible (just squeezing the towel over the wet hair BUT NEVER rubbing as wet hair can make "mat"ters worse...hehee- sorry, couldn't help it). Then, I take a fresh dry towel and wrap him up and blow-dry each section, making sure to brush from ends of hair towards the root. 

I have a "secret" tool..... It's actually used for human hair (I used to use it on my own hair  )- a blowdryer/brush combo in one! There is a "hot" and "cool" setting and "dry" or "set" for either. I use the hot setting first and then once the coat is all dry, I run the brush/dryer with cool air to close the hair follicles. I like it because the heat is not as hot as traditional hair dryers and it's really easy to use one hand to brush and dry! You can detach the brush part and use it as a handheld dryer as well. It's great for traveling because it isn't to big.

This is similar to what I have (mine is a much older model):
Amazon.com: Panasonic National 700 Hair Brush Dryer EH7912: Explore similar items

works great on human hair too


----------



## sabysaby (Jul 24, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I blow-dry Obi's coat right after the bath. I use 2-3 towels and soak up as much water as possible (just squeezing the towel over the wet hair BUT NEVER rubbing as wet hair can make "mat"ters worse...hehee- sorry, couldn't help it). Then, I take a fresh dry towel and wrap him up and blow-dry each section, making sure to brush from ends of hair towards the root.
> 
> I have a "secret" tool..... It's actually used for human hair (I used to use it on my own hair  )- a blowdryer/brush combo in one! There is a "hot" and "cool" setting and "dry" or "set" for either. I use the hot setting first and then once the coat is all dry, I run the brush/dryer with cool air to close the hair follicles. I like it because the heat is not as hot as traditional hair dryers and it's really easy to use one hand to brush and dry! You can detach the brush part and use it as a handheld dryer as well. It's great for traveling because it isn't to big.
> 
> ...


This is exacly what I was dreaming of . Do you think it's possible to find one for my maltese to ship to Italy ?
Could you suggest me European distrbutors or, if not, how could I get it ?
It's simly a wonder !

:ThankYou:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

After i give a bath, i wrap in a towel and get some water out of the coat and then i wrap another towel around them and trim nails if needed, brush teeth and clean ears and we sit for a couple of more minutes before drying. Fortuantely drying doesn't seem to take as long since i have a stand dryer, with 5 of them i needed something more heavy duty.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My Eva is in full coat and I dry her immediately after bathing. Her coat is thick so I use the high setting and it doesn't take as long..


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I blowdry Zooey immediately after her bath because otherwise she shivers. I use the medium heat setting, which is what I use on my own hair.

Marisa, that blowdryer/brush combo is awesome! I would love to have one someday if I can find it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I hold them in a towel for a few minutes before sitting down to dry them.


----------

